# smok tvf8



## mcgeerj35 (16/3/17)

I want to know all of your thoughts of this tanks please

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (16/3/17)

Great tank. Great flavor, ease of use. A bit thirsty on the juice, but it doesn't bother me. I DIY.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (16/3/17)

I diy tooo lol so it wont

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (16/3/17)

You won't be sorry. Build deck is easy. Coils is a bit pricey here in SA. I only use the Q4 coils and they can be rebuilt a few times.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karel (16/3/17)

My favourite of all tanks I've ever owned!!!! I love mine too bits!! I again run X4 coils. and till today, I can't find something delivering that type of flavour!!! And with a different coil, there is very few atomizers that can deliver a cloud close to what the TFV8 can deliver. Obviously the TFV12 is going to be a beast, but the TFV8 is perfect!!


----------



## Silver (19/3/17)

zadiac said:


> You won't be sorry. Build deck is easy. Coils is a bit pricey here in SA. I only use the Q4 coils and they can be rebuilt a few times.



As an estimate, how many mls of juice would you say a stock coil can chug through before its time to replace it @zadiac ?


----------



## zadiac (19/3/17)

Silver said:


> As an estimate, how many mls of juice would you say a stock coil can chug through before its time to replace it @zadiac ?



I sometimes stretch it a bit far @Silver, but I've never really counted to be honest. I don't want to guess and make my name tottie. I've gone through 50ml of juice easily with one stock coil, but like I said, I sometimes stretch it a bit, or is 50ml not that bad? I honestly don't know....lol
To be honest, I just vape until it tastes k@k and then change the coil.......lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/17)

zadiac said:


> I sometimes stretch it a bit far @Silver, but I've never really counted to be honest. I don't want to guess and make my name tottie. I've gone through 50ml of juice easily with one stock coil, but like I said, I sometimes stretch it a bit, or is 50ml not that bad? I honestly don't know....lol
> To be honest, I just vape until it tastes k@k and then change the coil.......lol



Thanks @zadiac 
50ml is quite a good amount. Respectable life. In comparison I seldom get more than 30ml from stock coils (dont use them that much anymore but when i did that was about the average)


----------



## mcgeerj35 (22/3/17)

@Silver and @Zodiac 50ml isnt all that bad I went through 56ml before that coil just tasted like death its self lol most I had from my new tfv8 really awesome tank 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (22/3/17)

mcgeerj35 said:


> @Silver and @Zodiac 50ml isnt all that bad I went through 56ml before that coil just tasted like death its self lol most I had from my new tfv8 really awesome tank
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk



lol......... zadiac. Not Zodiac. That's a different user on the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (22/3/17)

hahaha lol you see @zadiac the difference between you and me me is I made my name tottie and you did not want to 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

